# Picked up cruze td today



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes to you with that new cruze TD .


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Congrats on the buy and Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

Ah come on now No pictures:laugh: I think that you will love the new TD


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums and congrats on your new Cruze Diesel!! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Congrats. You will love the TD.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Welcome! Congrats on the Diesel! You're going to love that car. Be sure to post some pictures!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

jthurik said:


> We'll the trip home from dallas to Austin with the new cruze lead to a MPG of 13 while running 80-85 was great MPG for that speed. I should add that the cruze was on a trailer and my 2500hd duramax was doing the work. Car is fun to drive will see how it does.
> 
> 
> John


You got me with the 13mpg until I read the rest. Welcome to the group that drive with a permanent smile on their face.


----------



## jthurik (May 12, 2011)

This was a spur of the moment purchases as our 2012 Malibu was totaled after hitting a curb. Huffines in Plano took great car of me and gave me the best deal so I drove from Austin to dallas to get the car. I wanted a sunroof, nav, safety and Convenience and not black and they had the light blue one. Here is the only pick I have so far


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

You should have towed the 2500 with the cruze .. That would have saved you a lot of fuel,, lol , congrats on the car , it's a great little highway star


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats! I just picked one up last week and I also have a Duramax.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Haha nice 13 mpg. Nice looking vehicles you have there in the picture


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I like the way you do delivery!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to CruzeTalk. That will probably be the only time you tow your Cruze.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Very nice...the best of both diesel worlds. I love the duramax and I love the Cruze and I'm sure you're going to thoroughly enjoy it.

Ahhhh, Plano, TX, my daughter lives in Brownwood.

Congrats on your new car...keep it off the curbs!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Congratulations John and welcome to the forum.

Nice truck too.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome! It's a great car!


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats and welcome.


----------



## jthurik (May 12, 2011)

question for everyone can you get the fog lights installed after the fact or are there any aftermarket options?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

jthurik said:


> question for everyone can you get the fog lights installed after the fact or are there any aftermarket options?


yes


----------

